# General > Films >  Some old film clips featuring footage of Caithness

## ecb

Some old film clips featuring footage of Caithness:


Atom Town (Dounreay Nuclear Power Station in the mid 1960's):

https://scotlandonscreen.org.uk/brow...-000-002-559-c

Has footage of Dounreay, apprentices being trained to work at the plant, views of Thurso, and the technical college.



Around Wick Harbour
Colour film of Wick Harbour from 1937:

https://scotlandonscreen.org.uk/brow...-000-002-173-c



Winter in Wick
Scenes around Wick in the 1940s:

https://scotlandonscreen.org.uk/brow...-000-002-339-c


Carnival Procession and Crowning the Wick "Herring Queen" / You and Your Money:

https://scotlandonscreen.org.uk/brow...ivacy-settings



"Life in the Scottish Highlands: Population and Social Problems (clip 2)":

https://scotlandonscreen.org.uk/brow...-000-002-305-c

Footage of John O'Groats at   one minute 32 seconds,    Wick Glass factory at 5 minutes 52 seconds    and   Dounreay and Thurso 7 minutes 30 seconds.


1930s, silent.  First five minutes and 15 seconds in Caithness:

https://www.huntleyarchives.com/prev...step=1&itemx=1

----------


## Neil Howie

It's nice to see these posted,

----------

